# Bellator FC 48: Curran vs Sandro



## dudeabides

Bellator 48
Date: Aug 20, 2011
Location: Uncasville, Connecticut
Venue: Mohegan Sun
Broadcast: MTV2












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Pat Curran vs. Marlon Sandro (featherweight-tourney finale)
> * Champ Cole Konrad vs. Paul Buentello (heavyweight non-title fight)
> * Seth Petruzelli vs. Ricco Rodriguez
> * Juan Barrante vs. Rene Nazare
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Saul Almeida vs. Tateki Matsuda
> * Brett Oteri vs. Ryan Quinn
> * Andrew Calandrelli vs. Matt Nice
> * Nik Fekete vs. Mark Griffin
> * Dan Cramer vs. Jeff Nader





> The fight card is finalized for Bellator's third and final "Summer Series" show.
> 
> The event takes place Aug. 20 at Mohegan Sun in Uncasville, Connecticut, and a four-fight main card airs on MTV2.
> 
> In all, the card features nine bouts, including a handful of notables who compete on the untelevised preliminary card.
> 
> As previously announced, the event features the finale of the organization's summer-long featherweight grand prix. Two finalists from the eight-man tournament will be determined at Saturday's Bellator 47 event and semifinal round, and the winners then meet in the finale at Bellator 48.
> 
> Additionally, as previously announced, the main card features a non-title superfight between heavyweight champion Cole Konrad (7-0 MMA, 2-0 BFC) and Paul Buentello (29-13 MMA, 0-0 BFC). An additional heavyweight fight between UFC vets Ricco Rodriguez (46-11 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and Seth Petruzelli (13-6 MMA, 0-0 BFC) also is set for the event.
> 
> Rounding out the main card are lightweights Rene Nazare (9-0 MMA, 2-0 BFC) vs. Juan Barrante (7-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> The featured bout of the preliminary card pits former UFC fighter and undefeated Bellator competitor Dan Cramer (7-2 MMA, 4-0 BFC) against fellow middleweight and Connecticut fighter John Clarke (8-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> Rounding out the main card are lightweights Andrew Calandrelli (4-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Matt Nice (1-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC), welterweights Brett Oteri (8-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Ryan Quinn (5-2-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC), light heavyweights Nik Fekete (4-1 MMA, 0-1 BFC) vs. Mark Griffin (3-2-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC), and featherweights Saul Almeida (9-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Tateki Matsuda (6-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC).


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24475/bel...ith-nine-fights-four-fight-mtv2-main-card.mma


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear

Mark Griffin and Brett Oteri are two guys to keep your eyes on, local guys I've trained with and really good at what the do, Oteri's only loss came against Matt Lee at Moosin and I know one of Griffins losses came from a cut during a fight he was dominating in and is a local 205lb Champ here in MA.


----------



## kantowrestler

This is a good planned night of fights. Both of the featherweight finalists have earned their position. The other main card fights are good as well.


----------



## Blitzz

Great stoppage Dan, great stoppage...


----------



## LL

Damn that was a brutal KO.

Ricco looked awful, but it looked like Dan tried to break it up and pulled back, the **** is that shit? There was at least 3/4 unwarranted shots in there.


----------



## joshua7789

Did you here that? That was the sound of the end of Ricco's comeback. Sad to say, but this dude will never be relovant in the mma world again. I saw that coming after the first exchange. That was the first time I realized just how terrible Ricco's stand up is.


----------



## Blitzz

Ricco looked awful. Glad the fight ended quickly, could not watch anymore of that awful stand up from him.


----------



## joshua7789

Something tells me this fight isnt going to be all that "Super".


----------



## Guy Incognito

I hope this fight ends quickly. i want to see Sandro.


----------



## LL

Cole Konrad does know Paul Buentello has no ground game at all, right?


----------



## dudeabides

Here's the Petruzelli/Ricco Rodriguez fight if anybody missed it:






Konrad vs Buentello if you want to see it, and are sure:











and you BETTER not miss the main event:


----------



## joshua7789

Jesus, I was right about Konrad/Buentello being boring so far, just didnt know it would be boring and stand up.


----------



## LL

Viacom must be ready to get Bellator on Spike.


----------



## joshua7789

That was Mir/Crocop bad without the big payoff in the end.


----------



## Rockstar189

dudeabides said:


> Here's the Petruzelli/Ricco Rodriguez fight if anybody missed it:


Wow nice thanks!!! I started watching as Seth was doing his post fight speech


----------



## LL

NASTY knock out, awesome finish.


----------



## joshua7789

Damn, he hit Sandro like four times after he was out cold, that was wicked.


----------



## Roflcopter

Curran is a beast. Incredibly TDD, adamantium chin. Good defense. He's only 23 too. If he could just improve his offensive wrestling he'd be a title contender. His striking has probably peaked, he's got great, fast kicks and one punch power in each hand but he needs to increase his workrate.

He's super solid though.....that said Patricio Pitbull is going to eat him.

Probably won't stop him but it wouldn't shock me with Pitbull...especially if he managed a leglock or something tricky on the ground/in a scramble.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Nasty.


----------



## Rockstar189

I'm starting to really like Bjorn Rebney.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, the man is doing wonders with this promotion. He there is a reason Bellator has been rising in popularity overtime. Though I think his loyalty to MTV2 until the end of the contract is going to stint Bellator's growth for the time being.


----------



## Rockstar189

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, the man is doing wonders with this promotion. He there is a reason Bellator has been rising in popularity overtime. Though I think his loyalty to MTV2 until the end of the contract is going to stint Bellator's growth for the time being.


The props he gave Curran tonight was really nice to watch. I'd be curious to take a look at the payouts for Bellator events.


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the winners of tournaments get six digits. The amounts are usually pretty good overtime. But you have to remember that their tickets is one source of revenue they get.


----------



## Roflcopter

Rockstar189 said:


> The props he gave Curran tonight was really nice to watch. I'd be curious to take a look at the payouts for Bellator events.


25k per fight.

Champions get 50k.

Prelims get like 5k.


----------



## Guy Incognito

The winners of the tournament get 100k don't they?


----------



## Kreed

Is the 100k for the winner the only payment fighters get in bellator? do losers walk away empty handed


----------



## Guy Incognito

I think the runner-up gets the 50


----------



## Kreed

guy incognito said:


> I think the runner-up gets the 50


what about the rest of the participants? do they walk away empty handed? cuz that seems pretty cut throat.Goin through training camps just to come up with no financial reward at the end


----------



## kantowrestler

I think the rest of the guys get like $30,000 and $25,000 for their participation. These guys are in for it because of the money. They get a reasonable amount of money for their fights.


----------



## Roflcopter

guy incognito said:


> The winners of the tournament get 100k don't they?


Fighters can earn $10,000 to show and an additional $10,000 as a win bonus in the opening quarterfinal round, and the payouts increase to $15K/$15K in the semifinals and $20K/$30K for the tournament finale.

Then they fight the champ I think for 25/25 and the champ gets 50/nil


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I think for an upstart promotion they compensate their fighters well. They aren't overpaying them like Affliction or not paying them like Nemesis. Overall I think they could give the UFC a run for their money in the long run.


----------



## Kreed

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I think for an upstart promotion they compensate their fighters well. They aren't overpaying them like Affliction or not paying them like Nemesis. Overall I think they could give the UFC a run for their money in the long run.


I dont know man, their tournament format is a bit jarring.Its so spaced out and with so little promotion even the average fan forgets where things left off..

They have so few stars & when money fights are ripe something always falls through.Like take the huerta/alveraz match that should've been a "special feature" off the bat.But rbeny tried to play it cool to sell his tourney and huerta got exposed..The winner of the tourney gets injured so huerta ends up as a sub to fight alveraz in the end.But now not only has the fight lost its lustre but its basically a throw away fight..

Another example is pitball/warren, everyone wants to see it & we should see it but probably wont.Because pitball got injured and warren (who is probably sick of waiting) is dropping down..Its just little things like that thats goin to keep it from breaking through


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, their tournaments can be a little chaotic in terms of substituting. Their spacing is also something that can't be avoided if they want fully charged fighters each fight. I do agree they don't have that many stars but they are improving.


----------



## Wookie

Another good night of fights from Bellator. How long before Zuffa ends up buying them?


----------



## kantowrestler

It's probably going to be a long time before Zuffa buys out Bellator. Zuffa buys out failing and struggling promotions. Bellator as of right now is neither as they are thriving.


----------



## Roflcopter

Bellator was barely making money like a year ago. I'm not so sure about now but to call them thriving seems nothing but conjecture.


----------



## Kreed

And even if bellator was making money why would zuffa buy it? they needed to buy pride to acquire its fighters/library..They bought strikeforce to make sure spike had no alternatives in the event UFC and them couldn't reach a deal...What would bellator have that ufc need? maybe if they had the worlds greatest flyweights but they dont


----------



## kantowrestler

Well why did Zuffa buy out the World Fighting Alliance? It wasn't really important in terms of any fighters or fight libraries. And besides, Bellator is now in the running for Spike.


----------



## joshua7789

Lets be honest, Bellator has two dudes that might have a claim at the top ten in there weight classes (Alvarez and Warren} apart from that, they dont have a lot of fighters that will add a ton to the UFC. I dont really see any reason for the UFC to try and put bellator out of business. They are probably safe for awhile.

Got negged for this comment. Ive watched almost every bellator event since they started. Like ive stated on several occasions in the the past, they dont have a lot of credible fighters and there format lends itself to failure. At some point, one of there champs is going to lose one of these "superfights" (Buentello/Konrad is the opposite of a superfight). At that point, the tourny loses all its credibility and the title fight that follows wont mean jack. If you are one of those anti UFC dudes that will always route for the second fiddle (a title bellator didnt earn, they fell into when the UFC bought strikeforce), then I guess this is your show. I will watch it whenever it is on, but im not going to pretend that the fights they put on mean jack shit when it comes to figuring out who the best is.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I have to agree that so far Bellator has proved to be a stepping stone for some fighters. You look at Joe Duarte who just excelled at the last ShoMMA card who was in a Bellator tournament. So far most of their champions are rising stars but can get to be at an elite level if they keep it up.


----------



## Kreed

kantowrestler said:


> *Well why did Zuffa buy out the World Fighting Alliance?* It wasn't really important in terms of any fighters or fight libraries.


Those were in the days they needed to fatten their roster


> And besides, Bellator is now in the running for Spike.


So? still dont make them relevant to ufc


----------



## kantowrestler

So they bought out the WFA specifically so that they could fatten their roster? Well back to the main point I was trying to make, Bellator has made it known that they aren't trying to compete with the UFC. Bjorn Rebney is more interested in advancing the sport and doesn't want to compete with Dana White.


----------



## Rastaman

*Pat Curran vs. Sandro KO*

I haven't seen anybody talking about it, but damn that was a sick kick. The video if you haven't seen it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkWR0tGC8P8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## xeberus

It was an amazing KO 

lol tight striking of marlon sandro.. that dude was throwing wild bombs the entire fight, to be honest I thought pat was going to catch him with a straight punch and coming in hands down and put him out that way.

I'd like to see a rematch in the future :thumbsup:


----------

